# *new* Fenix UC35: micro-usb rechargeable, max 960 lumens



## kj75 (Oct 16, 2014)

Listed on Fenix webpage now. And again, a new Fenix....

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=150&tid=12&cid=1#

















Some (personal) thoughts:

- Why not a location beacon in the switch?
- where is the moonlight-mode?


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 16, 2014)

First thoughts from me. Looks like that cover for the USB would possibly give water intrusion issues. 14 Lumens is a good low, just needs a Moon light option. I do like the Nitecore locator beacon too. Summary, kinda neat, but not too exiting for me personally.


----------



## spankone (Oct 16, 2014)

looks nice. I would like a shorter version with out the rear switch. It would make for a nice helmet light for night riding.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 16, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Looks like that cover for the USB would possibly give water intrusion issues. for me



Looks like this is no issue..


----------



## spankone (Oct 16, 2014)

they can seal the back of the connector. we do it on our pipe inspection equipment in case a plug works loose


----------



## kj2 (Oct 16, 2014)

How many lights has Fenix released this year?


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 16, 2014)

It looks nice until I saw the length which is 150mm! That makes it similar in length to some 2xAA lights!


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 16, 2014)

Having repaired hundreds of mobile phones, I consider a micro-USB port on any device a weak point. On a flashlight that will probably see more abuse than the average smartphone, I'm extra wary of this method of charging.


----------



## mcfarlie6996 (Oct 16, 2014)

Question, does this recharge any 18650 or does this require a specialty battery like the UC40?


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 16, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> Having repaired hundreds of mobile phones, I consider a micro-USB port on any device a weak point. On a flashlight that will probably see more abuse than the average smartphone, I'm extra wary of this method of charging.



I fully agree. It would be far better if the light had a magnetic chargeing port instead.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> And again, a new Fenix....



....without a moonlight mode


----------



## martinaee (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not one to really care about super low modes. 10-15ish lumens is fine for me.

This looks pretty nice and it's cool you can recharge any 18650.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 16, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I fully agree. It would be far better if the light had a magnetic chargeing port instead.


Agreed.


----------



## 18650 (Oct 16, 2014)

What's the difference between this and the UC40UE?


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Looks like this is no issue..



well, this is a funny picture. someone made a little mistake here


----------



## martinaee (Oct 16, 2014)

What mistake?


----------



## radiopej (Oct 16, 2014)

The image is reversed. Hehe.

I like it. It's a bit big, but it's fine for a backpack. I like the idea of a magnetic port, but the appeal here is that you can find a place to charge this thing ANYWHERE.

Main differences with UC40UE seem to be size and a tailcap switch.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 16, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> Having repaired hundreds of mobile phones, I consider a micro-USB port on any device a weak point. On a flashlight that will probably see more abuse than the average smartphone, I'm extra wary of this method of charging.



The mini usb was much better if they had to go USB.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 16, 2014)

radiopej said:


> Main differences with UC40UE seem to be size and a tailcap switch.



And the addition of a pocket clip.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Looks like this is no issue..


That's cute! They wrote IPX-8 on their add so its waterproof!


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 16, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> That's cute! They wrote IPX-8 on their add so its waterproof!



Out of curiosity, do you ever have anything empirically based to add to conversations?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> The mini usb was much better if they had to go USB.



While mini-USB has a slight durability advantage, it isn't nearly as ubiquitous. Pretty much every phone is sold with a micro-USB port (except that fruity phone) while mini-USB appears to be in steady decline.


----------



## spankone (Oct 17, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I fully agree. It would be far better if the light had a magnetic chargeing port instead.



I disagree it's far better having a universal type of charging rather than a proprietary charging cable that you can lose or damage and have to wait ages to source a replacement. 

I know if I lose this cable I'll have a spare kicking about.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 17, 2014)

Is this pretty much a PD35 with charging built in? 
I don't get my lights wet, but this charging solution is kinda cool


----------



## spankone (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah basically


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 17, 2014)

spankone said:


> I disagree it's far better having a universal type of charging rather than a proprietary charging cable that you can lose or damage and have to wait ages to source a replacement.
> 
> I know if I lose this cable I'll have a spare kicking about.



If one lose the original cable or charging unit on a light with magnetic charging port, then one can always take out the 18650 battery from the light and charge it in an ordinary charger until one have a replacement,so i don´t see it as a problem.


----------



## snowman3 (Oct 17, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> If one lose the original cable or charging unit on a light with magnetic charging port, then one can always take out the 18650 battery from the light and charge it in an ordinary charger until one have a replacement,so i don´t see it as a problem.



Not when you are traveling, on vacation, or on the job. (or do you carry a 18650 charger everywhere you go?).
I've had a few instances where started the day w/ a full charge and ran it down before I was back home. Not saying I'll buy one, but definitely nice to have the option for a more generic charge option. And I'd say it is more convenient to be able to put the EDC light in the same pile of charging cell phones and not have to have a 18650 charger.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, for people who only have one light or so this would a be a great light to charge next to a phone. I kind of wish the cover for the port was like the little sliding cover on some of the new Olight rechargeable lights. This is fine though as long as it's not a flappy cover that doesn't stay closed.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah this does seem like a great travel light. Just buy a few generic micro usb cables that plug into wall chargers/car ports/usb ports and you are good to go. Close to 200 lumens for 9 hours is great.

Don't most of those smaller to large solar power "mats" have usb ports? You could surely charge this light using one of those so it's a great option for camping maybe if you just want a light like this (and of course another backup) but also have one of those solar chargers for other devices. I have one of those external car jumpers (lead acid) that actually has a usb port for charging devices so this light could be charged off that too if necessary. It's a big battery so it probably wouldn't drain it that much if I needed to charge it once and the big battery was completely full.

Oh, I just saw they made the switch change color for charging. Nice feature.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 18, 2014)

I also prefer the micro USB to any sort of proprietary cable. Yeah, it may not be the most robust solution, but it is so incredibly convenient that it makes up for that in my use. I already have USB cables to charge my other devices around the house, in the car, and at work, and a light that is more convenient gets much more use from me than a light that's more robust.


----------



## den331 (Oct 18, 2014)

Will the usb terminal will get rusted when its exposed to the water? Hmmm...


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 18, 2014)

martinaee said:


> What mistake?



according to the picture the light seems to be in water without the rubber USB sealing


----------



## Ryp (Oct 18, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> according to the picture the light seems to be in water without the rubber USB sealing



Read the picture, that's what it says. "Waterproof to 2 meters for 30 minutes even if the anti-dust cover is unplugged." Someone already pointed out that the mistake was the reversal of the image.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 18, 2014)

Of no use to me,silly idea for a torch as the micro usb are not the best in long term reliability with broken wires and fittings.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 18, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Of no use to me,silly idea for a torch as the micro usb are not the best in long term reliability with broken wires and fittings.



To be fair, my phone is a flip phone I've had for probably 5 years with a micro usb charging cable. No problem at all and I charge it every day basically. It's not going to be knocked around much if you are careful when charging so I personally don't see it as being that big of a weak point.


----------



## CMAG (Oct 18, 2014)

May be a good gift for the non flashaholoc


----------



## martinaee (Oct 18, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Of no use to me,silly idea for a torch as the micro usb are not the best in long term reliability with broken wires and fittings.





CMAG said:


> May be a good gift for the non flashaholoc



Heck yeah. A "pocket" light that you can recharge on the same cable you charge your phone with and puts out 1000ish lumens? Aww yeah. I think usb micro is okay if done right. I personally just wish the covers were a little more robust. Again I think the Olight "sliding" usb covers are pretty slick. Integrates nicely into the light body and isn't flimsy.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 19, 2014)

snowman3 said:


> Not when you are traveling, on vacation, or on the job. (or do you carry a 18650 charger everywhere you go?).
> I've had a few instances where started the day w/ a full charge and ran it down before I was back home. Not saying I'll buy one, but definitely nice to have the option for a more generic charge option. And I'd say it is more convenient to be able to put the EDC light in the same pile of charging cell phones and not have to have a 18650 charger.



Actually i do that! In my edc bag i always carry a single bay mini charger capable of charging 1x18650 battery. And in the rare cases i should not, i still always carry a backup light. Well, i guess that choosing a light with or without a micro charging port is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 19, 2014)

I think that's a good point too. You can charge 18650's for this light normally, but if you need to for cars/vacations/etc. you have the extra option to charge by micro usb.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 19, 2014)

martinaee said:


> To be fair, my phone is a flip phone I've had for probably 5 years with a micro usb charging cable. No problem at all and I charge it every day basically. It's not going to be knocked around much if you are careful when charging so I personally don't see it as being that big of a weak point.





martinaee said:


> Heck yeah. A "pocket" light that you can recharge on the same cable you charge your phone with and puts out 1000ish lumens? Aww yeah. I think usb micro is okay if done right. I personally just wish the covers were a little more robust. Again I think the Olight "sliding" usb covers are pretty slick. Integrates nicely into the light body and isn't flimsy.



I would agree i have had no issues with my phone(s) but tablets are another issue,some tablets on the market are having terrible charging problems with the android industry standard micro usb,the Apple system has a few walking wounded as well.

I have an 18650 recharge light which has a far more robust large Nokia(old) type plug in lead and takes very little space even if i was travelling.


----------



## feifei (Oct 21, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Actually i do that! In my edc bag i always carry a single bay mini charger capable of charging 1x18650 battery. And in the rare cases i should not, i still always carry a backup light. Well, i guess that choosing a light with or without a micro charging port is a matter of personal preference.



I agree,the advantage is that it is convenient if you don't have a charger,just bring a USB Cable with you.


----------



## tkoden (Oct 31, 2014)

If they come out with a shorter light, around 4" long, that is rechargeable, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I would love to be able to have a fully charged light every morning when I leave the house.


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 2, 2014)

tkoden said:


> If they come out with a shorter light, around 4" long, that is rechargeable, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I would love to be able to have a fully charged light every morning when I leave the house.



This light is pretty long though. I have been so used to carrying the Zebralight H600w which is 50% shorter that this one to me looks really long and bulky. But it may be worth getting even if it is just for its charging feature.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 2, 2014)

tkoden said:


> If they come out with a shorter light, around 4" long, that is rechargeable, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I would love to be able to have a fully charged light every morning when I leave the house.



You should check the Olight S20R out.


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2014)

Micro USB is definitely the way to go. It's _everywhere. _I already have micro USB charging capability in my car, my wife's car, sitting here at my computer, in my GHB that is in my car, in my carry on when I fly, etc. Why in the hell would I want some proprietary charge cord to keep track of separately from everything else? 

It is a bit long though. Not really a pocket option, more of a bag or car option I suppose.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll most likely use my separate 18650 charger and leave the USB port for emergency use. That way it'll be pristine when I have to use it.  Micro USB is the perfect choice for that way.


----------



## lytumup (Nov 8, 2014)

I like that manufacturers are coming out with lights that are rechargeable, and there are pluses and minuses to each system. As a cell phone tech I have a lot of phones come in every week with damaged micro usb ports. I don't even charge my cell phone that way and instead use a QI charger to charge my Samsung S5. It is so easy to set it on the mat and it charges, no cables, no plugging in, very nice way to do it. 


As far as proprietary cables like the magnetic charger on Klarus models, I think that is a much nicer way to go. A extra cable is only $8 and honestly after spending $100 to get the RS20 what is $8 bucks. Now, yes there will be someone that says but you have to buy only there battery to charge it in the flashlight, true on this model, but not others according to there website. Besides every time I buy a flashlight, I usually buy a couple extra batteries to go with it, and Klarus batteries are no more expensive than the Orbtronics that I use, so again no big deal.

Anyways everyone has there own ideas of what's best for them, that's the fun thing about having so many great manufactures to choose from.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 11, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> Having repaired hundreds of mobile phones, I consider a micro-USB port on any device a weak point. On a flashlight that will probably see more abuse than the average smartphone, I'm extra wary of this method of charging.



This is exactly how I feel. Most failed phones I've seen have simply stopped charging, and my next phone will have induction charging. I think the built-in rechargeable solution is great for non-flashaholics, but I will not buy a light that charges by USB. It must charge by external contacts on a cradle or it's simply another point of failure by fatigue. It's unfortunate, because I usually buy Fenix lights as gifts, and their current rechargeable lineup is pretty much a complete nonstarter - I've had to look elsewhere for rechargeable gift candidates.

The Apple-style magnetic Klaus charging ports are the way to go in the absence of a cradle, and they will be receiving my business based on that and their reputation for reliability.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 11, 2014)

Those Klarus lights still need proprietary 18650's that can charge either orientation. This Fenix can charge any 18650 so there's that. I agree the magnetic usb cable is very nice, but you have to have that specific cable which might not be as convenient.

If somebody did get this light maybe you could charge cells normally and use the usb port as an emergency method of charging. It's nice to have it either way.


----------



## Neosec (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, I just ordered one. 

I almost got the PD35 but then came across this thread.

I charge my cell phone almost every day and haven't had any trouble with the micro USB port. I'm guessing I'll only charge the UC35 once a week or so, so I'm not concerned about the charging port. I don't think the weather sealing on the USB port will be an issue either... but I'll let you know when I get it.

Neo


----------



## Warp (Nov 11, 2014)

Daekar said:


> This is exactly how I feel. Most failed phones I've seen have simply stopped charging, and my next phone will have induction charging. I think the built-in rechargeable solution is great for non-flashaholics, but I will not buy a light that charges by USB. It must charge by external contacts on a cradle or it's simply another point of failure by fatigue. It's unfortunate, because I usually buy Fenix lights as gifts, and their current rechargeable lineup is pretty much a complete nonstarter - I've had to look elsewhere for rechargeable gift candidates.
> 
> The Apple-style magnetic Klaus charging ports are the way to go in the absence of a cradle, and they will be receiving my business based on that and their reputation for reliability.



I haven't had any micro-USB charged device problems (Android phones, power banks, hot spot, etc), neither has anybody in my family or even that I can think of. Is it really that common?

Besides, you don't have to use the USB charging option. You can always take the 18650 out and put it in a charger. I guess if you are really worried about the USB thing failing and don't want the extra cost/size then you can just get a PD35 and skip the whole USB thing altogether.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 11, 2014)

Warp said:


> I haven't had any micro-USB charged device problems (Android phones, power banks, hot spot, etc), neither has anybody in my family or even that I can think of. Is it really that common?


Well, I don't work in a repair shop so I don't have a huge sample size, but with all of the electrical devices I've ever had or my family has ever had, there are only three things that kill them: the screen fails, the battery loses capacity from too many charge cycles and it costs as much as a new device to buy a new battery, or they lose connection and can't charge because an internal contact is damaged or the female power connector itself gets "wallered out" (a very useful Southernism) such that it can no longer make contact with the male plug. My wife's Galaxy S3 is going through this very problem now, and I have had to buy a few different charging cables to get one with a connector on the large side of the tolerance to make contact. Maybe we just keep devices longer than most people.


Warp said:


> Besides, you don't have to use the USB charging option. You can always take the 18650 out and put it in a charger. I guess if you are really worried about the USB thing failing and don't want the extra cost/size then you can just get a PD35 and skip the whole USB thing altogether.


This is absolutely right, and I have followed your wisdom myself and avoided devices with this kind of charging mechanism. I don't need it, personally - I've got a Pila charger for 18650s and more Eneloops than I can shake a Magligh... er, stick at. However, a light that can charge internally is a great way to get modern battery technology into the hands of a non-flashaholic without having to blow the money to buy them a separate battery charger and without having to give them a training session. 

Because Fenix has decided to go this route, they've pretty much been disqualified in favor of Klarus, Streamlight, and Inova in the gift department. It's a shame too, because I've got a buddy who lives out in the sticks and can't afford a decent light (kids are expensive...), and I think he would like the Fenix lineup... but he's hard on tools. I'm thinking it's going to be a Streamlight for him, cradle-style, so he can plug it in at the house and have it ready to go all the time, no little tiny plugs to worry about.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 14, 2014)

Daekar said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be a Streamlight for him, cradle-style, so he can plug it in at the house and have it ready to go all the time, no little tiny plugs to worry about.


What about the new Olight S10R/S15R/S20R?


----------



## Neosec (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, I've had the UC35 for a day or so, and so far it's a keeper. It's my 4th LED light (counting a Petzl headlamp) and the brightest by far. As for the micro-USB connector... I'm happy to have it. I have a couple USB chargers (Samsung) in the house and a generic one in my car that I use to charge my phone, Bluetooth headset, tablet, etc. Now I can use them to charge my UC35 too. :thumbsup:

When all else fails, read the instructions... 
When I first got the light I plugged in the USB charger but got no feedback that it was charging. As it turns out, after plugging in the charger you have to switch-on the tail-cap switch. The side switch glows Red while charging then goes Green when complete. When a USB charger is connected the flashlight's Cree XM-L2 main LED does not come on when the tail-cap switch is switched on, but instead initiates a charging cycle. An added bonus to this is that when the USB charger loses power, like in a power outage, the UC35 comes on providing emergency lighting. 

The light came with a USB cable that fits the micro-USB port on the light _pretty well_ :ironic: but all my other cables seem to lack the ubiquitous tactile snap-into-place feedback that I get from my other devices. It's more of a snug-fit, but does seem to work fine. Time will tell. 

The environmental cover over the micro-USB port is only intended to keep out dust, rain, and splashes IMHO, which I think it will do just fine. As seen in the image here...

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4...48AM14267__18177.1413485773.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

The (silicone?) cover attaches to the light on the right hand side by way of a slot machined into the body; right of the connector. When closed it's held in place by a snug friction fit in the recess above and below the connector. The left side, where it opens from, doesn't seem to have any active sealing characteristics only passive by way of laying snuggly in the slot. I feel that the psychics of water pressure on the soft silicone will indeed provide the necessary seal to keep water out of the micro-USB connector when the light is submerged. This light is not intended to be a dive light with only an IPX8 rating so all this talk of submerging is a bit pointless. That said...

In my unscientific testing I filled my kitchen sink with water, seven inches deep, turned the UC35 on low and dropped it into the water. After about 10 seconds I saw a very small air bubble forming on the right hand side of the micro-USB cover where it's attached. It floated to the surface, and then another formed. If air is coming out, then water is going in. I removed the light from the water immediately and dried off the exterior of the light. I opened the connector cover and found no water in, or around the micro-USB connector or anywhere under the USB cover. To me, this meant that the water was going into the slot that holds the cover to the light. This slot may not penetrate the body all the way to the electronics and may not be an issue at all. I didn't want to find out. Perhaps Fenix can reply and elaborate on this anomaly. 

Overall I'm happy with the UC35 and it will be my primary light. 

Happy holidays all.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 19, 2014)

den331 said:


> Will the usb terminal will get rusted when its exposed to the water? Hmmm...



it's also IPX-8


----------



## aikiman44 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I own a bunch of customs; and I'm picking one up one for myself and a several as gifts.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 8, 2014)

I just picked up the UC35 yesterday. I got the UC40 the day it was released, and was very disappointed with it. It wasn't bright, it had a strange interface, and it lacked a clip despite being the ideal size for one. The UC40 UE came out a year later or so, and while that fixed the brightness issues, it did nothing to fix the form factor.

The UC35 is everything I wanted the UC40 to be. It is a USB-rechargable PD35, no more, no less. The interface is the same as the PD35, and it even charges (and comes with) a standard 18650 cell. While the UC40 was a misstep in my opinion, the UC35 is perfect.


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 9, 2014)

mcfarlie6996 said:


> Question, does this recharge any 18650 or does this require a specialty battery like the UC40?



UC35 can be used to charge the common 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery from 65mm to 71mm in length.


----------



## fonarik.com (Dec 10, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> The UC35 is everything I wanted the UC40 to be. It is a USB-rechargable PD35, no more, no less. The interface is the same as the PD35, and it even charges (and comes with) a standard 18650 cell. While the UC40 was a misstep in my opinion, the UC35 is perfect.



This model will be popular.
There's a Problem, UC35 is not as comfortable in the hand as PD 35. there is no harmony in design and size, as in pd35. I hope you can understand me.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 10, 2014)

fonarik.com said:


> This model will be popular.
> There's a Problem, UC35 is not as comfortable in the hand as PD 35. there is no harmony in design and size, as in pd35. I hope you can understand me.



Fits my hand well. I choose the UC35 over the PD 35 because it is rechargeable. I like the ability to be able to recharge anywhere I can find a USB port.


----------



## HDBEAR (Dec 13, 2014)

On this, and any USB rechargeable light, does it matter what watt charger is used? I have a drawer full of 5w & 12w apple chargers, can either be used?

Thanks


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 16, 2014)

HDBEAR said:


> On this, and any USB rechargeable light, does it matter what watt charger is used? I have a drawer full of 5w & 12w apple chargers, can either be used?
> 
> Thanks



5 watt,is OK.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 19, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Fits my hand well. I choose the UC35 over the PD 35 because it is rechargeable. I like the ability to be able to recharge anywhere I can find a USB port.



Completely agree,you don't need to buy charger,luckily,this one can charge common 18650 batteries,different from UC40


----------



## Neosec (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that I've had the UC35 for over a month, I can report that it is the flashlight I use the most. 

Regarding charging...


> *mcfarlie6996*: Question, does this recharge any 18650 or does this require a specialty battery like the UC40?





> *fenix1*: UC35 can be used to charge the common 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery from 65mm to 71mm in length.



I bought a second 18650 (Efest 3100 mAh) so I could have a spare for extended use, and the UC35 charges it up just fine. The Fenix battery is labeled 3.6 volts and the Efest battery is labeled 3.7 volts. Measured voltage, using a Fluke 16 in Vcheck mode (2k ohm load) was 4.06 for the Efest and 4.09 for the Fenix. Only three hundredths of a volt difference; a rounding error.
After buying the UC35, I then purchased a PD22UE (for God's sake somebody stop me! ) and a Watson 3.7 volt CR123A. Since the CR123A and the 18650 were the same voltage (3.7), I used the UC35 to charge the CR123A by adding a dummy cell in series. It worked flawlessly. This works well for me since I don't have a stand alone LiIon charger. 

I really like the PD22UE too!

Happy Holidays!

P.S. An aside...
I was wondering about the accuracy of my Fluke 16 and the best I can do is to compare it to another meter and evaluate the difference. As stated above "Measured voltage... ...was 4.06 for the Efest and 4.09 for the Fenix" using the Fluke 16. I also measured the voltages with my Fluke 189, the results: Fenix 4.0832 volts and the Efest was 4.0510. Pretty close. The 189 should have had slightly higher voltage readings since it's a high impedance meter (10 Mohms vs. 2 kohms for the 16 in Vcheck) and since it was calibrated some years back I'm suspecting the 16 is reading slightly high, but not by much. Of course all the voltage info is pretty pointless, but I find it interesting none the less.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 19, 2014)

had mine for two weeks and love it! The glow in the dark mode switch is awesome and should also be on the UC40UE. It charges quick! Bright as hell with a warmer tint. EXTREMELY well made. Included 3200mah Fenix cell is pretty sweet....


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 20, 2014)

I am still confused. Not all USB ports put out the same juice. So is it safe to assume that this would charge from any USB port regardless of the output? Wether on my computer, or my iPhone wall adapter, just doesn't matter?


----------



## Neosec (Dec 20, 2014)

All USB ports put out 5 volts (at least they're supposed to). However different ones can SUPPLY higher or lower amps. Volts times amps equals watts. So 5 volts at one amp equals 5 watts. 5 volts at two amps equals 10 watts. 

The thing is, AMPS are drawn, not pushed, almost always. A properly designed circuit will only draw what it designed to. 

Think of a car headlight typically 55 watts. It'll only draw a bit over 4.6 amps from the car's battery which can supply hundreds of amps if needed. The light just takes what it wants and no more.

I'm not an Apple user, but I've never seen an Apple product that uses the micro-USB connector, all the ones I've seen are propitiatory. Am I mistaken?


----------



## one1002 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi there

I am new here in this forum. I posted a new thread about the UC35, unfortunately, it is still being moderated. I just wanna know, what are the major differences between this unit andthe UC40UE apart from the clip, switch and the ability to use different type of batteries?

Thanks


----------



## Norm (Dec 22, 2014)

one1002 said:


> I am new here in this forum. I posted a new thread about the UC35, unfortunately, it is still being moderated.


You have no thread awaiting moderation, this is your only post - Norm


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 22, 2014)

UC40UE has a slightly larger reflector, mode switch on the UC35 glows in the dark vs the switch on the UC40UE being almost impossible to find in the dark. UC40UE is also thicker bodywise


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 24, 2014)

one1002 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new here in this forum. I posted a new thread about the UC35, unfortunately, it is still being moderated. I just wanna know, what are the major differences between this unit andthe UC40UE apart from the clip, switch and the ability to use different type of batteries?
> 
> Thanks



UC35 can charge common 18650 batteries,but UC40can only charge ARB-L1 battery


----------



## one1002 (Dec 26, 2014)

Norm said:


> You have no thread awaiting moderation, this is your only post - Norm


That's weird, because I remembered typing about a full page of new thread lol 
Nevermind then, I'll just post and reply here instead of opening a new thread. :wave:



CelticCross74 said:


> UC40UE has a slightly larger reflector, mode switch on the UC35 glows in the dark vs the switch on the UC40UE being almost impossible to find in the dark. UC40UE is also thicker bodywise





andrew2 said:


> UC35 can charge common 18650 batteries,but UC40can only charge ARB-L1 battery



Thank you guys for the reply. I think that the fact UC35 can charge common 18650 alone is a great addition! Might end up with UC35 soon!

Anyway, which one would you get? UC35 or UC40UE or perhaps PD35? All in the 960 lumens range..

thank!


----------



## curlysir (Dec 26, 2014)

one1002 said:


> Thank you guys for the reply. I think that the fact UC35 can charge common 18650 alone is a great addition! Might end up with UC35 soon!
> 
> Anyway, which one would you get? UC35 or 40UEor perhaps PD35? All in the 960 lumens range..
> 
> thank!




I got the UC35 because it uses the 18650 not a proprietary battery like the UC40UE. The UC35 is pretty much a PD35 with a built in charger. I was looking at the PD35 when I discovered the UC35 and like the rechargeable part.


----------



## magicstone12 (Dec 28, 2014)

curlysir said:


> I got the UC35 because it uses the 18650 not a proprietary battery like the UC40UE. The UC35 is pretty much a PD35 with a built in charger. I was looking at the PD35 when I discovered the UC35 and like the rechargeable part.



I think UC35 is a rechargeable PD35,almost looks the same


----------



## den331 (Dec 31, 2014)

is the uc35 really water resistant if the usb plug is open? because i just recieved my uc35 i noticed when you open the plug you will see little portion of the PCB board. please help thanks


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ive got the UC40UE, UC35 and 4 PD35's. Out of them all I prefer the UC35 as it is just more sophisticated than the others, it charges quick! Yes its waterproof even with the USB plug open. The 3200mah Fenix cell the UC35 comes with is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## den331 (Jan 1, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Ive got the UC40UE, UC35 and 4 PD35's. Out of them all I prefer the UC35 as it is just more sophisticated than the others, it charges quick! Yes its waterproof even with the USB plug open. The 3200mah Fenix cell the UC35 comes with is a pretty sweet deal.


how long is the charging of the uc35? , i also have the uc40 and i don't like the interface it is very hard to find the switch in the dark


----------



## charlieplanb (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the uc40 also and I Cant stand that switch ,I'll grab the P12 before that


den331 said:


> how long is the charging of the uc35? , i also have the uc40 and i don't like the interface it is very hard to find the switch in the dark


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 3, 2015)

den331 said:


> how long is the charging of the uc35? , i also have the uc40 and i don't like the interface it is very hard to find the switch in the dark



“It takes about 5 hours to fully charge a 3400mAh Li-ion 18650 battery (lab-tested by Fenix using ARB-L2S rechargeable Li-ion battery”，according to the manual,but it depends on the batteries you use,it support different batteries


----------



## schwen (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here and I just posted a similar post in another thread. I'm looking for a new highend flashligt for everyday use that is easy to recharge. I have been looking on this uc 35 and the Olight s30r. Pros and cons? what light should I go for?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

schwen said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I just posted a similar post in another thread. I'm looking for a new highend flashligt for everyday use that is easy to recharge. I have been looking on this uc 35 and the Olight s30r. Pros and cons? what light should I go for?



I would take the specifications of both lights, side-by-side, and compare. Which light will fit you best, easiest to charge for you and so on. Keep in mind, there are charging problem reports on the new SxxR lights from Olight. Check the S10R/S15R/S20R thread for more info on that. One member mentions Olight has a total recall.


----------



## schwen (Jan 7, 2015)

I have compared them both and I am not able to decide.. yet  I like the size of s30r more, but what i don't like about the s30r is the drop in output after 5min, is there something like that in the fenix uc35? I already have the s10 so it is something bigger and more powerful that i'm looking for. Too bad there have been problem with the chargning in the new Olights :/


----------



## Ryp (Jan 7, 2015)

schwen said:


> what i don't like about the s30r is the drop in output after 5min, is there something like that in the fenix uc35?



Taken from the UC35 User Manual: "The flashlight will drop down into the high brightness level after working about 5 minutes in the Turbo mode." The high mode also steps down: "The flashlight will transfer into the mid brightness level after working about 30 minutes in the High mode."

With that being said, the size, the moonlight mode, and it being cheaper than the UC35 makes the S30R the clear decision.


----------



## schwen (Jan 8, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Taken from the UC35 User Manual: "The flashlight will drop down into the high brightness level after working about 5 minutes in the Turbo mode." The high mode also steps down: "The flashlight will transfer into the mid brightness level after working about 30 minutes in the High mode."
> 
> With that being said, the size, the moonlight mode, and it cheaper than the UC35 makes the S30R the clear decision.



Okay thanks for the information, i didn't know that  If both lights have the drop down and both lights have almost the same max output the s30r is going to be my choise. The size of the s30r is what i prefer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## arcticscythe (Jan 8, 2015)

Nobody mentioned USB-C. For a flashlight charger USB C has a greater amperage handling ability, stronger connector, is reversible and will most likely be the defacto standard within the next 5 years. Its not readily available yet but I feel like we are in a space between technologies. this is good for now but I cant wait for the advancement. Im kinda upset that I just picked up the PD35, its still in return policy but I don't want to part with it long enough to get a replacement : (


----------



## Babelfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello, noob here. I just bought the uc35. I really like it. A word of warning, I somehow switched the light on when sitting down. It burned a hole right through the top of the holster. Lol, I smelled something burning, and my buddy said my light was on. Here it was on high mode, and melted a hole into the top flap of the nylon holster that came with the light. The holster is still usable, fortunately the lens didn't have any damage. I will leave the light in Eco mode from now on when I keep it in the holster for fear of starting a fire! Besides that, it's been a great light so far!


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Babelfish said:


> Hello, noob here. I just bought the uc35. I really like it. A word of warning, I somehow switched the light on when sitting down. It burned a hole right through the top of the holster. Lol, I smelled something burning, and my buddy said my light was on. Here it was on high mode, and melted a hole into the top flap of the nylon holster that came with the light. The holster is still usable, fortunately the lens didn't have any damage. I will leave the light in Eco mode from now on when I keep it in the holster for fear of starting a fire! Besides that, it's been a great light so far!



You should have turned it off when placed it in the holster.


----------



## Babelfish (Jan 14, 2015)

As stated, it was off when I put it in the holster. It accidently turned on when I sat in the chair. I must have caught it on the chair arm rests.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 14, 2015)

So to those of you who took the plunge and bought a UC35 how is the quality of the USB charging port cover. Is it flimsy and doesn't stay on right or is it working well and seems like it would last.

From what I hear it doesn't matter too much either way as the light is waterproof, but I know it would bother me to no end if was a shoddy piece of rubber that would eventually not stay on right.

It sounds like this is a great light overall. Very awesome that it basically does away with the need for a charger. Could we have imagined a near 1000 lumen light this size that can charge 18650's with just a usb cable (and of course pc/wall usb plug/car plug/etc.) a few years ago?!?! Amazing technology. In my opinion this makes giving an 18650 light to a non-flashaholic viable and pretty safe. Does the charging turn itself off for safety when the 18650 is fully charged?


----------



## KosmoC (Jan 15, 2015)

martinaee said:


> So to those of you who took the plunge and bought a UC35 how is the quality of the USB charging port cover. Is it flimsy and doesn't stay on right or is it working well and seems like it would last.
> 
> From what I hear it doesn't matter too much either way as the light is waterproof, but I know it would bother me to no end if was a shoddy piece of rubber that would eventually not stay on right.
> 
> It sounds like this is a great light overall. Very awesome that it basically does away with the need for a charger. Could we have imagined a near 1000 lumen light this size that can charge 18650's with just a usb cable (and of course pc/wall usb plug/car plug/etc.) a few years ago?!?! Amazing technology. In my opinion this makes giving an 18650 light to a non-flashaholic viable and pretty safe. Does the charging turn itself off for safety when the 18650 is fully charged?




I've owned my UC35 for about 2 weeks now, and use it at work on a daily basis. I'm a welding inspector, and I really like this thing alot. The usb port cover seems to fit quite well, and actually takes a bit of finger manipulation to seal it tightly into the slot. I make it a point to show the guys at my shop the usb port for bragging rights.  (they all know I'm a flashlight nerd) and many have commented on the new light I've been using lately. So far it has been performing well on the job. We'll see how well it holds up. I have several backups with me, the main one being a Surefire G2 running a 17670 and a Malkoff M60 I've been knocking around for 6 years now. 

I've only used the onboard charger 3 times to check functioning, it works quite well indeed. My preference is to only use that if need be in a pinch, as my stand alone chargers give me more feedback as to the charge status of my cells.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 19, 2015)

den331 said:


> is the uc35 really water resistant if the usb plug is open? because i just recieved my uc35 i noticed when you open the plug you will see little portion of the PCB board. please help thanks



There is a picture on the fenix website shows that it is waterproof even the USB plug is open,so don't worry.


----------



## Turkeybaster (Jan 21, 2015)

Neosec said:


> All USB ports put out 5 volts (at least they're supposed to). However different ones can SUPPLY higher or lower amps. Volts times amps equals watts. So 5 volts at one amp equals 5 watts. 5 volts at two amps equals 10 watts.
> 
> I'm not an Apple user, but I've never seen an Apple product that uses the micro-USB connector, all the ones I've seen are propitiatory. Am I mistaken?



I'm sure that he is referencing the actual wall adapter portion, not the USB cable itself. Only one side of an apple USB cable is proprietary.


----------



## Turkeybaster (Jan 21, 2015)

schwen said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I just posted a similar post in another thread. I'm looking for a new high-end flashlight for everyday use that is easy to recharge. I have been looking on this uc 35 and the Olight s30r. Pros and cons? what light should I go for?



I know this is kind of a cop out but it really depends on your tastes. Both lights are top quality products, and you would be happy with both I am sure.

All modern flashlights pretty much have sufficient lumens for EDC, So I see it all as "Big ****" contest. At some point it becomes pointless and unusable. If you have the ability to try a bunch out, find what lumens output level you use the most, gives the most life at that output, and stick with a light that comes close to it. For me I use 150-200 the most for EDC applications. That is one reason I went with the UC35, I really like the 180 lumens. S30R jumps from 100-600 and that is too big of a gap in my opinion. I also personally like the tactical end cap on/off switch of the UC35, as well as the on board charger as opposed to the charging base with the S30R. 

down side to the S30R, its easier to accidentally turn on
plus to the S30R, magnetic base is handy, and I like the double click for instant turbo mode, and press/hold for instant candle mode. 2 really cool features.


----------



## jquick5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey! First time on here.
I'm a student who has never had a personal flashlight before and was looking for a good dependable one to have as an EDC.
I originally wanted a foursevens preon, but I happen to have a $50 gift card for future shop, and this was one of the few flashlights they had. 
Do you guys recommend I get this as an EDC flashlight? Or do you guys think I would be better off going with the preon? Thoughts? I like the idea of having this as a self defence light, which I'm not sure the preon is really capable of. At the same time, this one is thicker than a preon, which could be awkward to carry in a jeans pocket with a multitool and a pen all day. What do you guys think?


----------



## radiopej (Jan 23, 2015)

I have it and would be okay putting it in a bag or a jacket. You can fit it in jeans but I find it too big there. If you've never had a high-end one, then the Preon will probably still blow you away (especially the 2 cell version).

Don't get me wrong, this light is excellent, but your need would be better suited by the Preon (which is also pretty cool).


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 26, 2015)

radiopej said:


> I have it and would be okay putting it in a bag or a jacket. You can fit it in jeans but I find it too big there. If you've never had a high-end one, then the Preon will probably still blow you away (especially the 2 cell version).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this light is excellent, but your need would be better suited by the Preon (which is also pretty cool).



what is Preon?


----------



## radiopej (Jan 26, 2015)

FourSevens Preon is a small flashlight


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 14, 2015)

Had the UC35 over a couple of months now and still have nothing but good things to say about it. I stopped using the Fenix battery it came with in favor of an Orbtronic 3600mah cell. Interestingly the Orbtronic cell barely fit but its no problem as I charge the cell in the light no problem. When it comes to this class of high output LED light, most of which I already have, the UC35 stands above the rest of the class when it comes to build quality. The in hand feel is pure premium. The anodizing is nice and thick and perfectly done. The actual beam profile is best in class both the hotspot and spill out of the UC35 are twice the diameter of the beam profiles out of the P12 and TN12. Also the tint while still being cool white isnt so cool that its blue like out of the P12. 

Ive said this before, I swear the aluminum Fenix uses for the construction of the PD35 and now the UC35 feels like its twice as thick as on any Nitecore of this class. As much as I indeed like my two P12's and especially their blinky modes and voltage meter under the mode switch I will still take my UC35 over them. Only reason I use the P12 or TN12 now is just to keep my lights in rotation to see that they dont sit and collect dust. Ill take the Fenix mode spacing minus any cheesy moonlight mode and the UC35's superior beam qualities on top of the chintzy Nitecore build quality and their thin anodizing any day.

Charging $100 for a light in this class is outrageous....unless its the UC35. The charging system on the UC35 is perfect and charges to 4.20v exactly. I like how you have to turn the charging system off and on as well as the mode switch glowing red while charging then green when charged. Someone in this thread asked if the charging system shuts off when the cell is charged which is a good question and I can say that yes it does shut off once 4.2v has been reached and the mode switch turns green its just that you have to remember to turn the system off completely by pressing the tail switch. Then the green light goes off and you can use the light again.

I noticed the Nitecore MH12 is coming out now but it is just a P12 with built in micro USB charging. Same circuit and LED etc as a P12 nothing really to special for $70 which isnt bad at all considering they also include Nitecores 3400mah cell with the package. Is the UC35 really worth $30 more? Hell yes. As a flashlight the UC35 is just superior in the beam it puts out. Heatsinking-note how the bodies of the UC35 and PD35 are actually different above the battery tube part of the body. Longer of course for the USB charger but there is now a flaring out of the aluminum around the side switch the aluminum is noticeably thicker here which aids in dispersing heat as its right behind the reflector.

Yes it still irks me that the UC35 doesnt tail stand. I know there is a way to mod this but I dont want to mess with what is the best switch in the class. I wish Fenix would lower the price of the UC35 in the end to make it more competitive with the P12, P10, MH10 and MH12 (all the same light just different switch features and one with USB) because as we all know these Nitecores fly off the shelves Nitecore literally cannot make them fast enough. The Fenix must cost twice as much to manufacture as the Nitecore hence the price tag...oh well. Why Fenix doesnt jump all over their success with the PD35 and make a half a dozen slightly different clones like Nitecore is hard to understand but I am glad Fenix really seems to be being cautious here as there is no other mass producer of high end LED lights that has as high of a reputation for quality as Fenix. If Fenix were to jump all over it and suddenly release a half dozen PD35 clones over the next few months it would be at the cost of quality.


----------



## Siggyhk (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had this light for about a week now. I like it. I don't buy lights very often, so this is my upgrade from an L2D-Q5. Was gonna get another AAx2 light, but the built in charger sold me on the UC35. I've been carrying this light, and using it around the house (inside). Generally keep it set to Eco indoors, and on Turbo if I'm stepping out. I imagine these will be my two most used modes, with Eco getting used 95% of the time.

My light has a noticeably yellow tint, but I'm not too worried about that sorta thing, personally. It's large for an EDC, but not that bad. -I wouldn't want to go any bigger though. I'd prefer a lower low in addition to the Eco mode, but I can live with this. Tail-standing ability would be nice. Being able to keep strobe stored in would be a nice option also. And there should be some cut-outs in the head to show if it's on while it's sitting face down on a flat surface. But all in all, those are minor issues to me. 

Bottom line, as I see it, it's not too large to EDC, it's very bright, with good run-times, it's got a good combo of throw and flood, and it's rechargeable. It feels solid, the clip is good, the switch is good (and the parts are compatible with my existing Fenix lights -such as the L2D). The side switch seems pretty nice thus far. -For me, it's pretty close to being a perfect do it all light. Easy to charge, does the trick indoors and out. Also, this light now has me considering other 18650 lights, as I already have the charger. FYI, this set me back $75 on the bay.

-Just wanted to add that if you're going to take the switch apart it unscrews backwards. Right unscrews it, left tightens. Additionally, if you put a standard clicky switch on it, it can tail-stand, but it's not overly stable due to the lanyard-hole protrusions, and obviously you'll lose the momentary on feature. -Lastly, initially I switched out the stock black switch-cover an orange Fenix switch cover I already had, but the orange one seemed thinner/flimsier, so I swapped em back. Not sure if my orange one's worn or if the ones they're using now are slightly thicker.


----------



## magicstone12 (Feb 27, 2015)

radiopej said:


> I have it and would be okay putting it in a bag or a jacket. You can fit it in jeans but I find it too big there. If you've never had a high-end one, then the Preon will probably still blow you away (especially the 2 cell version).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this light is excellent, but your need would be better suited by the Preon (which is also pretty cool).



Could you share a picture of the flashlight you mentioned?Preon


----------



## Kremer (Mar 2, 2015)

My UC35 arrives today. Can't wait to compare to my beloved PD32 UE.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 3, 2015)

Am I the only one that actually uses the belt sheath the UC35 comes with? I usually have way to much crap in my pockets to clip the light inside my pocket so I simply use the belt sheath the light came with. There is nothing embarrassing about sheath carrying a truly sheath worthy light. It is on my belt nearly all day every day. So much so that the sheath is coming apart. Fenix has GOT to find out who makes the quality sheaths for Thrunite cause the sheaths that come with the Thrunites I have seen have been far better quality than almost any Fenix sheath yet Thrunites cost nearly half as much as Fenix products so there is no excuse.

Bought a 5.11 tactical belt sheath meant for an ammo clip from a local tactical supply and the light fits perfectly I love it. Whenever anyone asks me what Im carrying on my belt especially after dark the UC35 leaves em amazed 100% of the time.

I am sure you will notice how much longer the UC35 is vs the PD32UE it will seem like nearly twice as long. Tint out the PD32UE is much more neutral than the UC35. Should also notice the jump in build quality of the UC35 vs the PD32UE the UC35 has higher tech machining and higher tech anodization. Lastly the UC35 will seem twice as bright as the PD32UE due to the UC35's cool white tint and couple hundered lumen advantage on turbo.

As long as you dont constantly have pockets crammed with other gear like I do the UC35 is still slim enough to make it fit easily into nearly any front pocket despite the lights length. The clip is strong and the light so good overall I am surprised I dont see it mentioned more here on the forum. Despite my extremely good impressions and opinions on the latest entry to this crowded category of LED lights, the Sunwayman P25C, I feel the UC35 is still king of the category. Best built, best designed, best beam profile, best built in charger. Despite there not being a moonlight mode the mode spacing of the light is pretty rationally spread out with no several hundred lumen jumps to throw you off between modes. I know the MH12 just came out but the only advantage that light has over the UC35 is that it is $10 cheaper.


----------



## TheBelgian (Mar 3, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Am I the only one that actually uses the belt sheath the UC35 comes with? I usually have way to much crap in my pockets to clip the light inside my pocket so I simply use the belt sheath the light came with. There is nothing embarrassing about sheath carrying a truly sheath worthy light. It is on my belt nearly all day every day. So much so that the sheath is coming apart. Fenix has GOT to find out who makes the quality sheaths for Thrunite cause the sheaths that come with the Thrunites I have seen have been far better quality than almost any Fenix sheath yet Thrunites cost nearly half as much as Fenix products so there is no excuse.



Fenix now offer the Tasmanian Tiger SGL MP7 holster (sold separately), which seems like a good quality holster.


----------



## Kremer (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep, the UC35 seems to be twice the volume, but it isn't.

I'm a little sad that it is a bit higher color temp. I love the neutral of the PD32UE.

Is it me or is the spot just a a little tighter on the UC35 ? It still throws a wall of light downrange.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for the tip TheBelgian! Yes the neutral tint of the PD32UE is kinda hard to match nowadays but at least the UC35 tint isnt near purple blue like a P12. Hot spot tightness of the UC seems pretty similar to the 32UE to me and yes the wall of light that comes out of the UC35 has yet to be matched by any of the competition, carry mine every where I go as my staple EDC and love dazzling non flashaholics with it.


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 3, 2015)

I know you have both so ,,,,Hows the switch on the uc35 compared to the UC40?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

The side switch on the UC35 is twice as large as the switch on the UC40. The UC35 switch is also raised off the body by roughly one millimeter. The UC35 switch also feels to be made of a higher quality material. Lastly the UC35 switch has a semi glow in the dark property not sure what it is but it is there, oh and the UC35 switch has a red low voltage LED underneath that starts flashing when voltage drops low enough. If the UC35 switch was on the UC40 it would change the whole dynamic of the UC40. My UC40UE really only gets used for my own comparison testing other than that it just sits in a sheath on a shelf. Sad really because the UC40UE is as much of a 1000 lumen flamethrower as the PD/UC35 yet its totally un ergonomic switch is such a pain to use that it makes the light unviable as an EDC.


----------



## dabotsonline (Mar 4, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I stopped using the Fenix battery it came with in favor of an Orbtronic 3600mah cell. Interestingly the Orbtronic cell barely fit but its no problem as I charge the cell in the light no problem.



Roughly what percentage increase in run time do you get with the Orbtronic over stock?


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome in depth info mr CelticCross, with such real world use/detail and the way you write,you would do excellent reviews
Thanks i was thinking another pd35,maybe the uc35 would make a great alternative,but with added convenience of charging the cells in house.


----------



## Doheny (Mar 4, 2015)

I had to send mine back; it wouldn't charge. :-/

.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

thanks ven. dabotsonline the 3600mah Orbtronic cell has given me a nearly 20% increase in run times. I do not have a light box or any other testing equipment so I cannot be more exact than that. What I am waiting for is for one of the great CPF reviewers like Selfbuilt or FlashLion to do a UC35 review and am kind of surprised they havnt done one yet. I am sure the UC35 will test out to be another over performing small Fenix just like the PD35 is.

Doheny yours would not charge? Did you activate the charging system correctly? If so then I am sure Fenix will take care of you. Over the past eight years I have had roughly two dozen Fenix lights and only one was bad which was an "850" original PD35 that flickers out on the lower modes yet turbo and strobe work fine, taking care of it through the retailer I got it from was pointless so I am currently in the process of complaining to Fenix about it.

As for the UC35 charging system it seems to be very robust and durable so having it not work is kind of surprising. Yes the UC35 is with me at all times and I test it out against other lights for EDC use almost every night. So far the only like class light that in my opinion is almost as good as the UC/PD35 is the new Sunwayman P25C but only in terms of ergonomics.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would like to correct my post regarding the switch on the UC40 vs the side switch on the UC35. Upon re examination of the two lights the switches are actually the same size. The switch on the UC35 just looks and feels twice as large due to being a higher grade material, having a mild glow in the dark property and being raised off the body. I do not want to steer anyone wrong so just wanted to make that correction. That being said the UC40 switch is still nearly impossible to find in the dark and having to press/hold for on or off is a pain. The UC35 switch is simple to feel for in the dark without looking. I hope Fenix upgrades their older grey/flush switch across the line with the new UC35 style it would benefit Fenix marketing and sales.


----------



## Ravion (Mar 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I would like to correct my post regarding the switch on the UC40 vs the side switch on the UC35. Upon re examination of the two lights the switches are actually the same size. The switch on the UC35 just looks and feels twice as large due to being a higher grade material, having a mild glow in the dark property and being raised off the body. I do not want to steer anyone wrong so just wanted to make that correction. That being said the UC40 switch is still nearly impossible to find in the dark and having to press/hold for on or off is a pain. The UC35 switch is simple to feel for in the dark without looking. I hope Fenix upgrades their older grey/flush switch across the line with the new UC35 style it would benefit Fenix marketing and sales.



Hey Celtic, just registered to say thanks for your input. I was racking my brain trying to figure out which light to get. Is there a cap that can be used with this to get a "moon light" effect?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 8, 2015)

you mean a diffuser? Not made by Fenix as far as I know but any diffuser cap made for a P12,TN12 etc will fit. I am sure there is something out there that will work though. Some members have used opaque twist on bottle caps for example. Glad I could help


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Ravion,only cap/diffuser i can think of is have a look on fenix tacticle and uc35 diffuser tip or just google the latter. Around $10 for the cap

:welcome:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 8, 2015)

went to Fenix Tactical and did not see any diffuser for PD/UC35?


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> went to Fenix Tactical and did not see any diffuser for PD/UC35?



This is the diffuser tip,was going to pm link but site wont open.........





Shorter than wand,advertised to fit various lights including the uc35 etc


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 9, 2015)

interesting. I didnt see advertised as fitting the UC35 but it looks like it would fit. Heck some folks just cut a small piece of Saran Wrap, cover the head of their light with it and fasten with a rubber band lol Ive heard of that before. Hunting down Fenix accessories is usually a pain. Some accessories are only sold in the UK for example etc...


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 11, 2015)

I now have the UC35.and agree the switch is the same size as the UC40. I believe the hard to find switch issue is on the 40 is not because of higher grade material ,but is due to the switch on the UC40 is located dirercty on the flat spot of heat fins.Which makes it a TOTAL PITA to find.
With out the pocket clip the 35 rolls a lot faster then the 45 LOL
I'M GUESSING ,due to my UC40 being dedomed it has a more neutral color and it DEFINITELY has more throw .Example = last night I was able to see father in the woods out back with the dedomed 40 on a rainy night and still had all the spill (the 35 next to the 40 looks more like the P12 in color ,but side by side with the P12 the 35 ,of course the 35 is more neutral.
Bottom line is ,I like the 40 better for tint and throw and will either dedome the 35 just to see if it gives me what I want.Or return it? I dont know yet. 
An option for the 40 would be to see if we can get the same switch as the 35. Or find out what size trit would be needed to fit the 40 heat fin.



CelticCross74 said:


> I would like to correct my post regarding the switch on the UC40 vs the side switch on the UC35. Upon re examination of the two lights the switches are actually the same size. The switch on the UC35 just looks and feels twice as large due to being a higher grade material, having a mild glow in the dark property and being raised off the body. I do not want to steer anyone wrong so just wanted to make that correction. That being said the UC40 switch is still nearly impossible to find in the dark and having to press/hold for on or off is a pain. The UC35 switch is simple to feel for in the dark without looking. I hope Fenix upgrades their older grey/flush switch across the line with the new UC35 style it would benefit Fenix marketing and sales.


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 11, 2015)

I now have the UC35.and agree the switch is the same size as the UC40. I believe the hard to find switch issue on the 40 is not because of higher grade material ,but is due to the switch on the UC40 is located directly on the flat spot of heat fins.Which makes it a TOTAL PITA to find.
With out the pocket clip the 35 rolls a lot faster then the 45 LOL
I'M GUESSING ,due to my UC40 being dedomed it has a more neutral color and it DEFINITELY has more throw .Example = last night I was able to see father in the woods out back with the dedomed 40 on a rainy night and still had all the spill (the 35 next to the 40 looks more like the P12 in color ,but side by side with the P12 the 35 ,of course the 35 is more neutral.
Bottom line is ,I like the 40 better for tint and throw and will either dedome the 35 just to see if it gives me what I want.Or return it? I dont know yet. 
An option for the 40 would be to see if we can get the same switch as the 35. Or find out what size trit would be needed to fit the 40 heat fin.



CelticCross74 said:


> I would like to correct my post regarding the switch on the UC40 vs the side switch on the UC35. Upon re examination of the two lights the switches are actually the same size. The switch on the UC35 just looks and feels twice as large due to being a higher grade material, having a mild glow in the dark property and being raised off the body. I do not want to steer anyone wrong so just wanted to make that correction. That being said the UC40 switch is still nearly impossible to find in the dark and having to press/hold for on or off is a pain. The UC35 switch is simple to feel for in the dark without looking. I hope Fenix upgrades their older grey/flush switch across the line with the new UC35 style it would benefit Fenix marketing and sales.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 12, 2015)

This thread has led to me using my UC40UE more lol. A dedomed UC40? Wooow! I would LOVE to see some beam shots of that.


----------



## feifei (Mar 15, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> This thread has led to me using my UC40UE more lol. A dedomed UC40? Wooow! I would LOVE to see some beam shots of that.



This light is similar to PD35,different from UC40.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 16, 2015)

...they all have the same or similar electronics. The only real difference is tint really. My UC35 may be CW but out of my PD35,UC35 and UC40UE the UC35 is the least cool...


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 17, 2015)

I really want a UC35, but I've never used Li-Ion cells in a light before, so I'm a bit nervous about that part. Can anyone help with a couple of questions on UC35-specific details, please? 

(I've already read the safety threads in the battery subforum.) 


I know the UC35 has a low voltage warning and steps down when the cell is really low, but does it shut down completely for safety when an unprotected cell is fully discharged? If so, what cell voltage does that happen at? 
I know the UC35 will happily charge any 18650 that fits, protected or unprotected, but can it reset a tripped protection circuit? 
If Fenix made a PD35 / UC35 with a 4xAA body in LD41 proportions, but with the side switch / tail switch arrangement, I'd already own it  I like being standardised on AA / AAA NiMH...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 17, 2015)

Once any 18650 cell hits the 3.7v or 3.6v level the light just shuts off due to lack of needed voltage protected or not. The light steps down on turbo after a few minutes. You can kick it back up by turning the light off then on again, this is to keep the heat build up from damaging the electronics. I may be wrong but I dont believe I am but I think the light does indeed reset tripped protection circuits. The light is so well regulated to begin with it is very unlikely that any protected cells will have their circuits tripped.


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 19, 2015)

I dont have any web pic hosting knowledge ,but If you want to PM me an email addy ,I'll be happy to send you the pictures. Keep in mind I dont know anything about flash settings,exposure and all that. They are just pics from the Iphone. I also have a picture of the P12 ,MH 10 , UC40UE and the UC35 side by side on a table.The UC40 looks yellow aganist the others ,but I dont see that when I'm useing it and it shows the color the best.It also cuts through the rain better 

QUOTE=CelticCross74;4620731]This thread has led to me using my UC40UE more lol. A dedomed UC40? Wooow! I would LOVE to see some beam shots of that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 20, 2015)

always love to see what dedoming certain lights can bring. I know Vinh offers his custom UC35 looks awesome


----------



## 18650 (Mar 20, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Once any 18650 cell hits the 3.7v or 3.6v level the light just shuts off due to lack of needed voltage protected or not. The light steps down on turbo after a few minutes. You can kick it back up by turning the light off then on again, this is to keep the heat build up from damaging the electronics. I may be wrong but I dont believe I am but I think the light does indeed reset tripped protection circuits. The light is so well regulated to begin with it is very unlikely that any protected cells will have their circuits tripped.



If the UC35 shuts off at 3.6 volts, that's pretty poor.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 21, 2015)

..Im just going by what I read in over in the battery part of the forum...I use my UC35 every day and have yet to have any shut off issue or a protection circuit tripping so Idk.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2015)

...just bought one from Battery Junction with their March Madness discount. I was considering the Olight S30R, but have seen too many forum posts that document issues. I read this thread, and pulled the trigger.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeable Lithium Battery will fit in the fenix UC35 ? They tend to be one of the longest cells on the market so I'd like to find out if they fit the UC35 before I purchase.

Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## radiopej (Mar 30, 2015)

I think it does. I have the KeepPower ones and I'm almost certain I tried them out. I'd check for you but I loaned it out to a friend going to Gallipoli.


----------



## Siggyhk (Mar 30, 2015)

Just wanted to mention I've got a diffuser that fits a 2xAA Maglite (not sure where I got it) and it fits perfectly on my UC35. Also, a bottle cap from a Giant Eagle water bottle (16.9oz) fits very well too -short, but snug and effective with minimal bulk. Other brands will likely work. 
Lastly, just a quick mention that I'm still loving this light, carry and use it daily, charge it once a week just to keep if full. Nothing bad to say.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 30, 2015)

phosphor said:


> Does anyone know if the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeable Lithium Battery will fit in the fenix UC35 ? They tend to be one of the longest cells on the market so I'd like to find out if they fit the UC35 before I purchase.
> 
> Thanks for any help with this!



What's the length of that battery? I can measure the battery that came in my UC35 (it seems pretty long) and that will probably answer your question. I also have some Orbtronic 3400mAh protected cells I could measure and try in the UC35.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## phosphor (Apr 1, 2015)

.....thanks for your help with this. The size of the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeable Lithium Battery is : 69.6mm x 18.1 mm.

The Fenix ARB-L2P 18650 3200mAh 3.6V Li-ion Rechargeable Battery that come with the light is : 68mm x 18.5mm


----------



## desmobob (Apr 1, 2015)

phosphor said:


> .....thanks for your help with this. The size of the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeable Lithium Battery is : 69.6mm x 18.1 mm.
> 
> The Fenix ARB-L2P 18650 3200mAh 3.6V Li-ion Rechargeable Battery that come with the light is : 68mm x 18.5mm



My longest 18650 battery is the KeepPower 3400mAh protected at 69mm, and it easily fits and functions in my UC35. I added a thin plastic spacer (approx. .4mm) and the battery still fit fine.

I can't guarantee it, but I'd be pretty sure your 69.6mm-long battery will fit and function in the UC35.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## fenix1 (Apr 17, 2015)

phosphor said:


> .....thanks for your help with this. The size of the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Protected Rechargeable Lithium Battery is : 69.6mm x 18.1 mm.
> 
> The Fenix ARB-L2P 18650 3200mAh 3.6V Li-ion Rechargeable Battery that come with the light is : 68mm x 18.5mm



Hi phosphor,fenix UC35 can be used to charge the common 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries from 65mm to 71mm in length,so your battery can fit in it,thank you!


----------



## rb765 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks everybody for your input on this light. I am in the process of replacing my xenon Stinger and Halogen Ultra Stinger and could not decide what to get. I should be placing my order in the next few days thanks to you all. This should be a nice upgrade from both of my old lights.

I really like the USB feature because when I travel, I take a 5 port 40 watt USB charger that does all my electronics at once, so adding the light will take up the last unused slot.


----------



## andrew2 (Jun 4, 2015)

rb765 said:


> Thanks everybody for your input on this light. I am in the process of replacing my xenon Stinger and Halogen Ultra Stinger and could not decide what to get. I should be placing my order in the next few days thanks to you all. This should be a nice upgrade from both of my old lights.
> 
> I really like the USB feature because when I travel, I take a 5 port 40 watt USB charger that does all my electronics at once, so adding the light will take up the last unused slot.



I love USB charging products too.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 4, 2015)

wow great to see this thread still going! Yes the 3400 pana will fit. I stuffed a 3600mah Orbtronics in mine...was a tight fit but it fit and did indeed make a solid runtime improvement


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> wow great to see this thread still going! Yes the 3400 pana will fit. I stuffed a 3600mah Orbtronics in mine...was a tight fit but it fit and did indeed make a solid runtime improvement



3600mah battery is available now?


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 8, 2015)

magicstone12 said:


> 3600mah battery is available now?



It has been available for quite some time now, although it can be hard to find.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2015)

the 3600 has been out several months now in both Orbtronic and Keeppower flavors. Unfortunately they sell out as soon as their in stock I am very lucky to have the 8 3600 mah Orbtronics that I do have. I spoke to Sal at Orbtronics over this weekend about when he is expecting more and he doesnt even know. He did tell me about how Panasonics goal for 2015 is a 4000mah 18650 with 13 Wh or better and that Panasonic may be hammering out the details of that over producing more 3600s. Sal did say he will get more its just up to Panasonic to let him know when. Have one of the Orbtronic 3600's stuffed into my UC35 and it is awesome! Runs forever!


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 8, 2015)

I use the Orbtronic 3400 mah protected cells in my UC35 and they do just fine. I decided to measure the battery voltage after charging it with the micro usb port till the light turns green. They seem to top out at 4.06 to 4.09 volts. Is this correct? I thought 4.2 volts was the target?


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 8, 2015)

bncrshr77 said:


> I use the Orbtronic 3400 mah protected cells in my UC35 and they do just fine. I decided to measure the battery voltage after charging it with the micro usb port till the light turns green. They seem to top out at 4.06 to 4.09 volts. Is this correct? I thought 4.2 volts was the target?


Thank you, I was curious if this might be the case of lower full charges.
I imagine it's a safety thing on Fenixs behalf.
Some folks might keep it plugged in all the time or charge in a hot car or just after using turbo.
Idk, that's my speculation on it. Hopefully this pulls others to check it out an talk about that option.

I'm watching this light, may grab a pair at one point. 
Thanks, have a great day.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 10, 2015)

LeafSamurai said:


> It has been available for quite some time now, although it can be hard to find.



I am using the 3400mah battery,I don't know that 3600 is already available.Which company produce it?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 10, 2015)

Panasonic makes the unprotected core 3600mah cell then companies like Orbtronic and Keeppower buy them and add protection circuits then have the cell and circuits wrapped in China. Orbtronic and Keeppower are the only two companies I have seen that sell the protected 3600mah cell. When they first came out you could buy the bare unprotected 3600mah Panasonic branded cells but of course they sold out nearly instantly. I check on Orbtronic and Keeppower (illumination supply.com) every day just to check if they are all of the sudden in stock because if they are you have a bit less than a couple of days to buy them as they will be sold out in that time.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 10, 2015)

My UC35 charges my Orbtronic cell to 4.19 which is okay. Built in cut off for safety I guess. My Xtar VC4 charger charges the same cell to 4.34v which is right at the cut off point for the Seiko protection circuit. Love my VC4 it charges anything I put into it right up to the limit. Im also getting OVER 3600mah with the VC4. Makes my UC35 burn very long and very strong love the 3600 and 3400 Orbtronic. Sal at Orbtronic said either cell for lights like the UC35 are overkill when it comes to providing mah and solid voltage and amperage. So dont feel bad if you cant find the 3600. Remember that companies like Fenix and Nitecore post their ANSI results with lower Mah cells so any decent 3400mah is going to give you longer run times and better volts n amps thus more solid output than manufacturer ratings


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the idea of this light... How well would it charge from a high-quality power bank, or from a somewhat junk car port though?

Edit: I wish I had some proper numbers to explain. I've had a couple devices that did not want to charge using too low amperage or from an unstable source. If it was fairly lenient though, I could see this being an amazingly useful feature. Anyone put that micro-USB charging port through its paces yet?


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 12, 2015)

well my plastic 2-D flashlight finally burned out so i am looking for a new light.
i am realizing that it might come in handy to have a flashlight that also charges batteries.
what i need to know is, will it charge underwater ???


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

turned out my Xtar over charged my cell for some reason. The built in Fenix charger works just fine. Will it charge underwater? Well, the UC35 is waterproof even with its mini USB flap wide open so I couldnt say for sure. Is the USB source youd be plugged into waterproof? An interesting question but what situation would you be in thatd youd need to charge underwater? You actually can email Fenix about it would be a couple of days but they would get back to you


----------



## blah9 (Jun 13, 2015)

Charging underwater sounds dangerous to me, but now I'm curious about what Fenix says.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

UC35 I can see as a diving light for up close sure! Hell Nitecore had an ad campaign with the SRT7 being used as a dive light


----------



## fenix1 (Jun 16, 2015)

blah9 said:


> Charging underwater sounds dangerous to me, but now I'm curious about what Fenix says.



Most Fenix flashlights can be used underwater for 30 minutes,but can not be recharged underwater.


----------



## fenix1 (Jun 16, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> UC35 I can see as a diving light for up close sure! Hell Nitecore had an ad campaign with the SRT7 being used as a dive light



Hi CelticCross74,UC35 can be used underwater for 30 minutes,but it is not a really diving flashlight.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Fenix! Thanks for checking in! So I take it that your answer implies that actually charging the light underwater is not doable or advisable?


----------



## blah9 (Jun 16, 2015)

fenix1 said:


> Most Fenix flashlights can be used underwater for 30 minutes,but can not be recharged underwater.



Thank you for the response.


----------



## Haesslich (Jun 16, 2015)

It's less implied than stated flatly. 

Basically, it's rated to be used (already on) for that 30 minute period, but I wouldn't expect it to do much beyond that without something failing after. And charging is definitely not the activity it got rated for with the waterproofing.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jun 16, 2015)

Haesslich said:


> It's less implied than stated flatly.
> 
> Basically, it's rated to be used (already on) for that 30 minute period, but I wouldn't expect it to do much beyond that without something failing after. And charging is definitely not the activity it got rated for with the waterproofing.



Also, if the light was submerged, let it dry for a while before you start charging it. I think the light is safe underwater, even without the dustcover, because there is no current on usb port, so contact with water shouldn't be a problem. If you charge it however the water can cause a short circuit. That's why you should make sure the usb port has died up before you charge it after having submerged it.

In general, unless the light uses inductive charging (like an electric toothbrush or the new Galaxy S6 smartphones), NO flashlight can be charged underwater (or wet).


----------



## squids (Jul 7, 2015)

I recently purchased the Fenix UC35 after hearing nothing but good reviews about it.

After I fully charged it, i tried out the high brightness settings. They all seem to be functioning at capacity but it automatically steps down at 1 second increments back to the lowest setting. I even tried the brand new R123A batteries that come with it. The strobe functions fine, and will stay on at full brightness, so it can't be a power issue.

I'm assuming it's defective, other than that it functions properly. Haven't seen this issue anywhere online, so I'll return it for a new one soon.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

squids said:


> I recently purchased the Fenix UC35 after hearing nothing but good reviews about it.
> 
> After I fully charged it, i tried out the high brightness settings. They all seem to be functioning at capacity but it automatically steps down at 1 second increments back to the lowest setting. I even tried the brand new R123A batteries that come with it. The strobe functions fine, and will stay on at full brightness, so it can't be a power issue.
> 
> I'm assuming it's defective, other than that it functions properly. Haven't seen this issue anywhere online, so I'll return it for a new one soon.


If your cells are all charged up and threads on both ends of the light are confirmed cleaned, send it back asap.

That bites and is rare as hens teeth from my understanding.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

highly unusual! Do indeed take a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol and go over the lights contact points and double check the ring in the tail switch for tightness! It is indeed a great light. All the extra metal behind the head where the micro USB is give it the best heat sinking in the class. Keep us posted!


----------



## gray devil (Jul 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if this light will fit bezel up and or bezel down in a Surefire V70 holster? Does it come with or accept a tactical ring? I currently use a Nitecore mh25 bezel up in a V70 holster. I have also used a Nitecore mh2c which does fit both ways and accepts a tactical ring. The only problem with the mh2c was the beam was too wide and did not have enough throw for my application.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 9, 2015)

UC35 will absolutely fit in a tac ring. Which one I couldnt tell you. As for the holster couldnt tell you there either. UC35 is long for its width so...


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 13, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> charging the light underwater is not doable or advisable?



Yes,it is.No flashlight can be charged underwater as I know


----------



## squids (Jul 14, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> If your cells are all charged up and threads on both ends of the light are confirmed cleaned, send it back asap.
> 
> That bites and is rare as hens teeth from my understanding.




I returned it through Amazon, which was incredibly easy. They credited the money back, and I bought another. 

I just opened it up a minute ago and it's working flawlessly! Usually that would leave a sour taste in my mouth but, after seeing so many positive reviews I just had to give it another go. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 14, 2015)

squids said:


> I returned it through Amazon, which was incredibly easy. They credited the money back, and I bought another.
> 
> I just opened it up a minute ago and it's working flawlessly! Usually that would leave a sour taste in my mouth but, after seeing so many positive reviews I just had to give it another go. [emoji106]


I'm glad you did, they're great lights normally.
I'd buy a lottery ticket after that 👍☺


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 1, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the UC35 will run on and charge small-button-top 18650s? I haven't been able to get a clear answer anywhere, and from the marketing materials it looks like the Fenix batteries have a fairly wide, slightly raised positive terminal. I want to make sure it will fire from and charge a fairly wide range of cells. Thanks!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 1, 2015)

yes it will. Not a problem.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kudzu said:


> Can anyone tell me if the UC35 will run on and charge small-button-top 18650s? I haven't been able to get a clear answer anywhere, and from the marketing materials it looks like the Fenix batteries have a fairly wide, slightly raised positive terminal. I want to make sure it will fire from and charge a fairly wide range of cells. Thanks!



On the website ,it says the UC35 can be used to charge the common 18650 battery from 65mm to 71mm in length,so I guess the battery you mentioned can be used.


----------



## hurricane56 (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my Fenix UC35 from Amazon a few days ago and have been testing it out in terms of overall usability and build quality. One thing that I noticed and it may have been mentioned in a previous page within this thread is the micro USB dust cover does not need to be installed to keep the flashlight's IPX-8 waterproof rating. 

Upon inspecting the micro USB port, you can see that there is a gap between the top of the USB connector and flashlight body. It is large enough to see the edge of a PCB installed inside. I contacted the seller they have confirmed that all of their UC35 units look the same. Has anyone dared to dunk their UC35 into water without the dust cover on? And if the unit is indeed waterproof without the USB port dust cover, how can the PCB withstand the water intrusion?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 5, 2015)

yes they are all like that. Have no clue how they maintain the IPX8 rating with the cover open but it indeed works with the cover open. Have dunked and dropped mine a few times into fairly deep water with the cover open or open enough to for water to get in and the light just kept on cranking.


----------



## hurricane56 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok, that's good to know. Maybe if someone's UC35 kicks the bucket early they can do a tear down. I wonder if the top and bottom of the PCB is sealed with something?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 5, 2015)

quite likely potted electronics and some kind of physical seal somewhere along the line to prevent water from reaching the reflector.


----------



## fenix1 (Aug 7, 2015)

hurricane56 said:


> Ok, that's good to know. Maybe if someone's UC35 kicks the bucket early they can do a tear down. I wonder if the top and bottom of the PCB is sealed with something?



Hi hurricane56,it is still waterproof even when the anti-dust cover is open,the cover is a dust protective cover.But if water comes into the USB port,you should let it dry before recharge it.


----------



## TheBelgian (Aug 7, 2015)

I wager the PCB visible is only for the mircoUSB port and isolated from the rest of electronics.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 9, 2015)

hurricane56 said:


> I got my Fenix UC35 from Amazon a few days ago and have been testing it out in terms of overall usability and build quality. One thing that I noticed and it may have been mentioned in a previous page within this thread is the micro USB dust cover does not need to be installed to keep the flashlight's IPX-8 waterproof rating.
> 
> Upon inspecting the micro USB port, you can see that there is a gap between the top of the USB connector and flashlight body. It is large enough to see the edge of a PCB installed inside. I contacted the seller they have confirmed that all of their UC35 units look the same. Has anyone dared to dunk their UC35 into water without the dust cover on? And if the unit is indeed waterproof without the USB port dust cover, how can the PCB withstand the water intrusion?



My UC40UE has the same USB port,It is waterproof when it is covered,but I won't test the waterproof when the cover is open as I think it is unnecessary,because I seldomly use it in that way.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 22, 2015)

thought Id kick in some UC35 goodness lighting up the backyard quite well. Note glow in the dark mode switch


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 23, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> thought Id kick in some UC35 goodness lighting up the backyard quite well. Note glow in the dark mode switch



Thanks for the photo,is this the 960 lumens mode?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

yes its on full blast freshly charged 3600mah Orbtronic and yes it is brighter in person. Have since switched cameras and will update when I can.


----------



## deadbatteries (Oct 4, 2015)

A local store had this in stock and I couldn't resist trying it out. Unfortunately, the micro USB port was bad. The conductors were not centered in the connector. Disappointing, but no QC program is perfect. Returned to the store. 

I can send a picture but have no URL to upload from.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 4, 2015)

That sucks! I get my Fenix lights from Fenix Store.com. If there is an issue they will take care of you they have some of the best CS I have ever experienced. The conductors were most likely damaged during their trip over from China somehow.


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 12, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> yes its on full blast freshly charged 3600mah Orbtronic and yes it is brighter in person. Have since switched cameras and will update when I can.



What is 3600mah Orbtronic?Is this a kind of battery,max 3600 mAh?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 13, 2015)

yes I was referring to the make and mah rating of the 18650 cell I have in the light. Yes rated for 3600mah. Dont see these cells for sale anymore from any brand I dont really know why. I bought a dozen of these cells when I could. Since the 3600mah cells are no longer available from anyone I just started buying the relatively new 3500mah Sanyo ncr18650ga 10 amp 18650's. For some reason they are holding their capacity better than any of my other cells. Even my 3600mah cells tend to drain in what I would describe as quick fashion. These new 3500mah cells are holding their capacity much better. I am not a battery expert and couldnt really say why the new cells drain so slowly...cannot complain about it that is for sure...


----------



## Doheny (Oct 22, 2015)

deadbatteries said:


> A local store had this in stock and I couldn't resist trying it out. Unfortunately, the micro USB port was bad. The conductors were not centered in the connector. Disappointing, but no QC program is perfect. Returned to the store.
> 
> I can send a picture but have no URL to upload from.



I had the same issue. I had bought mine from Amazon. I retuned it.


----------



## mojojojo (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently purchased two UC35 lights and would like to provide some more information to potential buyers. I was not able to find the some of the information I wanted before making my own purchase, so I took the plunge anyways! Either I was searching poorly and missed the information i wanted, or it was never fully answered to my satisfaction. Here we go...



Question:
Does the flashlight charge to 4.20V?

Answer:
I had found members on CPF and BLF saying it, and Olights, only charges to 4.15V, while others said that it charged to a perfect 4.20V.

So far I have run 4 charge cycles through each light. I unplug the light within 1 minute of the green LED indicating a completed charge, and then immediately remove the battery to check the voltage. I do not let it rest.

My initial measurement showed a voltage of 4.15 hot from the charger (measured with both a Cen-Tech and MasterCraft DMM). Subsequent charges give me readings of 4.16V, and now 4.18V. I suspect the batteries are stretching their legs after sitting on the shelf for a while. Whether the light can charge to a full 4.20V is unknown at the moment.
Question:
When does the red lower power indicator begin to flash?

Answer:
Common answers were "at 33% remaining capacity"
Leaving the light in turbo and in a cold glass of water, I let the lights step down and run until the red indicator LED began to flash. I turned off the lights (by this time the lights have stepped down to 180 lumens), removed the batteries, and measured a voltage of 3.30V.
Question:
At what voltage does the protection circuit kick in on a ARB-L2P?

Answer from Fenix (Linda Yao):
Emailed Fenix and their response was 2.7V, for all of the protection circuits used on their current batteries.
Question:
Is Fenix gong to update the UC35 any time soon?

Answer from Fenix (Linda Yao):
"I do not have new that we will upgrade the UC35 in a short time."


I also want to make a post comparing my two lights...one is not like the other, but ill save that for another time!
Thanks for reading and I hope this helps anyone looking to buy this light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

strange my UC35 charges to 4.20v every single time


----------



## mojojojo (Feb 12, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> strange my UC35 charges to 4.20v every single time



Hi CelticCross. It was actually all of the information you provided throughout this thread that pushed me to get this light. So thank you for your contributions!

I am currently running my 5th cycle on one of the lights and will update my earlier post accordingly. I expect your light has been used extensively since you got it, where mine is only 2 weeks old and having only cycled the batteries 5 times. I am hoping that mine will charge to 4.20V as well.

Do you stop charging as soon as the indicator shows green? Or do you leave it for a bit longer? I am thinking that after the indicator turns green, there is a trickle/top off charge being applied. I will later experiment with leaving the light plugged in with the green indicator for an hour or so and see if that brings me any closer to 4.20V.


----------



## Kudzu (Mar 20, 2016)

Just picked one of these up, really liking it so far. Question for other owners, though. I'm seeing a distinct square shape in the corona from the emitter. I've got a circular cool white hotspot, a squareish corona with a lot of yellow in it, and then a broad cool white spill. The square shape is most visible at close range, of course, but even though it blurs out at longer ranges I can still notice it. By no means a dealbreaker, but I'm wondering if I should return and try to get a sample with a better beam profile.


----------



## feifei (Mar 22, 2016)

I like my UC35 so far.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 23, 2016)

hey mojojojo-yw for the info I have had my UC35 since they first went on sale and yes it has seen extensive use. As for charging I rarely use the built in micro USB charging system. As good as it is it just takes a lot longer to charge the fat 3600mah Orbtronic I have in it I use my Xtar VC4 most of the time. Indeed when I have charged the cell in the light I would click off the charging as soon as the side switch turned green take out the cell and check it with my multi meter(which has since been stolen)and got 4.20v whenever I did it. Maybe I got a ringer? Maybe its due to the characteristics of the specific cell? Idk.

The 3600mah Orbtronic I have in my UC35 has been recharged many many times now and still charges back up to 4.20v on my Xtar. Kudzu thats the first report I have read on the UC35 having a square corona. The beam profile out my UC35 is what looks to my eyes like a higher output PD35 profile with a slightly warmer tint. The corona is bright and kind of diffuse but is totally circular. Of course it blurs out at longer ranges the 35 series of lights are short range lights. If you are really seeing a square corona that is just bizarre. Maybe you could post a pic?


----------



## curtquarquesso (Mar 28, 2016)

I've had my UC35 for over a year now, and it was money well spent. It's an incredibly capable light.

My biggest gripe is no tail standing ability, and the dust cover. 

The dust cover wore smooth within weeks, and completely fell off within a month or two. I contacted Fenix for a replacement dust cover, and they sent it right away, but didn't give any details on how to install it. It just doesn't look possible from the construction of the flashlight's forward assembly. I'm stumped. Fenix Customer Service has no idea how to do it either. They told me to ask the factory, so I have an email in to [email protected], and am waiting to hear back. 







In the mean time, has anyone here successfully replaced the dust cover on the UC35? Don't want to break the thing trying...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 28, 2016)

Im guessing its not a press fit but a pull through. Just dont see how that would press fit. I am guessing before the guts are installed it gets pulled through at the end piece. Could be wrong.


----------



## Ktmken (May 1, 2016)

The local GrouseRiver store had these lights in stock so I picked one up today. 
This is the first high performance flashlight that I have ever owned so I am very impressed. 
I haven't found anything I don't like about it. 
I had a mount for a camera mounted on my bicycle helmet and this light fits it perfectly. Any one up for some nighttime trail riding? 
It was actually this thread that convinced me to go ahead and purchase this light
Lots of fun


----------



## Ktmken (May 1, 2016)

Here is a beam shot of the new Fenix uc35 in the park next to the house. 
The trees are about 80 - 100 feet away. 
Very impressive.


----------



## Jonnieb (Jul 26, 2016)

curtquarquesso said:


> I've had my UC35 for over a year now, and it was money well spent. It's an incredibly capable light.
> 
> My biggest gripe is no tail standing ability, and the dust cover.
> 
> ...



How do you typically carry your flashlight? Is it in a pocket, on your belt, or in a pack or tool kit? Just wondering if this impacted on the durability of the dust cover.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 26, 2016)

I carry mine either clipped into my right rear pocket or in my aftermarket holster. The light still spins like a top.


----------

